# Tooheys Extra Dry Recipe



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

does any1 have a tooheys extra dry type recipe kits prefered? 
I only have extra dry stubie bottles so i thought that it would be a good idea to make this type cause the labels are permenant and it would be easier to tell them apart from the rest like tooheys new i would make a tooheys new type in that bottle so has anyone got 1? even platinum


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (5/2/07)

Just fill the bottles half way with water and then top up by pissing in them h34r: 

Seriously though, someone will have something for you...maybe  

PZ.


----------



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Just fill the bottles half way with water and then top up by pissing in them h34r:
> 
> hahahaha mate I love my xxxx gold, and carlton draught just making extra drys cause thats what the bottle is and the fact its something different cheers though :chug:


----------



## randyrob (5/2/07)

Fingerlickin_B said:


> Just fill the bottles half way with water and then top up by pissing in them h34r:
> 
> Seriously though, someone will have something for you...maybe
> 
> PZ.



you forgot about leaving them in direct sunlight to mature for at least two weeks prior
to drinking then serving ice cold.


----------



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

are their any serious responses out there? as it seems the ones I got are from people who drink them self to sleep everyday


----------



## petesbrew (5/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> are their any serious responses out there? as it seems the ones I got are from people who drink them self to sleep everyday



It's not to my tastes either, but the Country brewer site have some clone recipes. Here's the link.
http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/category79_1.htm
All the best. I'm sure yours will turn out heaps better than what Tooheys can do!
Pete :beer:


----------



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

thanks brother cheers bro let ya know how it goes evrybody


----------



## DJR (5/2/07)

TED or any other aussie swill lager is always good for a laugh on this forum i reckon! Seems to be one of the most common questions! Most of us prefer real "beer" flavours than the crap which is continually marketed as "the best" when in fact, it's just fancy-labelled crap made to a financial and brewery resource budget!

If you are going to try a kit to do any pale Aussie lager style using a kit

1. get the freshest, lightest colored kit available with a minimal bitterness. Preferably one that uses light-stable hop extract so that putting it in clear bottles doesn't "skunk" the beer - the Coopers Mex Cerveza might be right.
2. Ferment using a lager yeast at 8-12C and lager it at 1C for 2 months or so (or just use a pseudo-lager style yeast like US05/American Ale and ferment at 15C, if you don't mind spending money on liquids a Kolsch yeast or the WLP060 American Blend is good)
3. Use as much dextrose as possible, you don't want any malt flavour to be noticeable
4. If the beer does not finish "dry" enough and has some residual sweetness, consider using AMG, commonly known as Dry Enzyme, which will make the beer as dry as water but that's probably the idea.

With a AG recipe that would take some of the same tricks as the big boys

1. Use nothing but 60% lager malt, mash for 120m at about 65C using as much Viscoflo/beta-glucanase enzyme and AMG enzyme for dryness as you can feasibly use. Brew to about 8-9% alcohol. Add about 40% of grist weight as sugar.
3. Boil with no hops added at all.
4. Ferment with neutral lager yeast and Maturex enzyme to control diacetyl (no lagering required)
5. Filter through DE, add to bright beer tank, dilute to packaging strength, add light-stable tetra-hydro-iso-hop-extract, chillproofer (papain) and PGA to increase what little head retention is left


Actually pretty difficult to make a homebrew with as little flavour as commercial Aussie lager swill!


----------



## fixa (5/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> as it seems the ones I got are from people who drink them self to sleep everyday


So what's wrong with that?

Kinda sounds like fightin' words.... get me my pistol :angry:


----------



## Adamt (5/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> are their any serious responses out there? as it seems the ones I got are from people who drink them self to sleep everyday



Some of us may drink ourselves to sleep, but by not drinking TED we don't wake up with hangovers!


----------



## PostModern (5/2/07)

Easy there boys. Remember the statement was made by someone with no punctuation, so there might have been some ambiguity there.

It could have read like this:


> It seems the ones I got are from people. Who drinks them self to sleep everyday?



Who knows?


----------



## petesbrew (5/2/07)

DJR said:


> TED or any other aussie swill lager is always good for a laugh on this forum i reckon! Seems to be one of the most common questions! Most of us prefer real "beer" flavours than the crap which is continually marketed as "the best" when in fact, it's just fancy-labelled crap made to a financial and brewery resource budget!
> 
> If you are going to try a kit to do any pale Aussie lager style using a kit
> 
> ...



Nice instructions DJR. I can see a lot of beginner brewers asking that TED question, trying to make it and thinking, "this doesn't taste like TED, but damn, it's kinda nice!" What else can I make?" and an obsession/addiction with great beers is started.


----------



## pint of lager (5/2/07)

Go to your LHBS and buy a tin of dry lager and a kilo of destrose. No extra hops, no extra malt. Ferment at 18 degrees. After fermentation has finished, leave a week. Add finings, wait two days and bottle.

TED is not a high benchmark. Eventually homebrewers realise they have been victims of advertising. Dry means lacking in flavour. The Aussie megabeers are low on hops, malt and flavour. They are served overcarbonated and very close to zero degrees, both of which mask the remaining flavour. Generally, steer clear of beer sold in clear or green bottles, labelled cold filtered, dry, low carbohydrate. You end up drinking fizzy stained water with a hint of malt, bitterness and some nice pleasing alcohol.

Rather than trying to brew to match your bottles, have a read on the threads about sourcing bottles. See if you can find some nice Coopers bottles to fill. A decent benchmark to aim for. You could even buy some Coopers and drink the contents, a great way of obtaining more bottles. Buy some of the premium Coopers range of kits from your HBS and use the ingredients as listed on the tins. They include plenty of malt. Also, read the thread on culturing the yeast from Coopers bottles.

Most HBS now stock better quality all malt 3kg brews which are great.

Have always liked the Hobgoblin T-Shirt, "What's the matter lagerboy, afraid of a little flavour?"

Correct punctuation, spelling and grammar makes questions and answers on forums easier to read and respond to.


----------



## winkle (5/2/07)

Be gentle with him guys, 15-20 year ago I considered Tooheys New to be drinkable as well. :blink:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/07)

wellihaveneverunderstoodwhyweneedpunctationorspacesbetweenthewords...


----------



## Barramundi (5/2/07)

why is it that when someone asks the simple question of does anyone have a recipe for ... tooheys new , carlton cold,Extra dry etc etc , do we have an outpour of why would you wanna make that crap anyway, not a great way to encourage someone into home brewing at all if thats what someones tastes prefer either help them out with a recipe or say nothing dont ridicule them for liking something which perhaps you dont .... 

and remember that it was more than likely one of the beers theyre asking about that you first drank anyway , and probably tried to replicate it when YOU started home brewing just like them...

thats my 2c worth of bitch for the week ...

cheers guys , time for a brew ...


----------



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

OK then now how about if I give the forum a chance to steer me into the right direction to produce a beer from kits thats gonna make me say 'damn why did i leave the game'.
the equipment i have is as follows: coopers home brew starter kit, and a brigalow starter kit and my fridge to store my bottles when there ready I used to make 2 brews 1 in each fermenter left for a week then bottled, now i have been told to leave in one fermenter for 1 week, then transfer to second fermenter for 2nd week......can someone give me a recipe and method to kick start..
I had alot of tang in my brews after bottled for 3months or more just using coopers kits anyway I have been studying the forum all morning please help me guys I love my beer I enjoy making it just want to enjoy drinking it to


----------



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

Barramundi said:


> why is it that when someone asks the simple question of does anyone have a recipe for ... tooheys new , carlton cold,Extra dry etc etc , do we have an outpour of why would you wanna make that crap anyway, not a great way to encourage someone into home brewing at all if thats what someones tastes prefer either help them out with a recipe or say nothing dont ridicule them for liking something which perhaps you dont ....
> 
> and remember that it was more than likely one of the beers theyre asking about that you first drank anyway , and probably tried to replicate it when YOU started home brewing just like them...
> 
> ...




thanks mate as i intended it to be a starting point as something LIKE ted but the forum knows whats best get me them recipes I will try them all EXCEPT STOUT  ARRGHHH gross that stuff although guiness is quite nice but prefer lager or draught recipes


----------



## PostModern (5/2/07)

A foolproof kit beer:

Coopers Australian Pale Ale
750g dry light malt extract
250g dextrose
20g Hallertau hops

Combine ingredients in 21 litres of water. Stir till your arm drops. Add kit yeast and maintain at about 20C for a week. Rack to second fermenter after 1 week, bottle one further week.

Easy to make, drinkable kit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/07)

"_why is it that when someone asks the simple question of does anyone have a recipe for ... tooheys new , carlton cold,Extra dry etc etc , do we have an outpour of why would you wanna make that crap anyway, not a great way to encourage someone into home brewing at all if thats what someones tastes prefer either help them out with a recipe or say nothing dont ridicule them for liking something which perhaps you dont ...._""



Damn good comment Barra.


If someone asks for a Guinnes, Kilkenny or Coopers copy then they will be swamped with recipies. 

Most "swill"drinkers will only drink swill, so if someone wants to make a beer similar to that style, then they have every right to expect some kind of help.

After reading DJR's guidlines, making a decent TED could actually be rather difficult to achieve. Actually it looks rather challenging.

Dare some of you AG'rs out their to give it a go.....

I would but to busy working out my dark beers... h34r:


----------



## Steve (5/2/07)

have a good look through this too saint:

www.hbkitreviews.com

lots of ideas to get you going.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PostModern (5/2/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Dare some of you AG'rs out their to give it a go.....



Why would anyone work hard at a difficult process (I won't use the word "recipe") to produce a beer that they don't like? I'd be hard-pressed to find a craft brewer who likes TED. You might find someone interested in making a pale beer to placate their swill drinking mates, but... why????


----------



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

i will try your recipe post modern and any1 elses if it suites I am creating a folder with these recipes and surely give them all a try


----------



## DJR (5/2/07)

You're right Barra, but at least i provided some advice! Whether or not the people do like it is another matter altogether - each to their own!

My point is though that we are force-fed beer with as little flavour as possible in order to offend the least number of people - unfortunately that means that if you want something that actually has some flavour (like LCPA) be prepared to pay via the nose for it! So little wonder that us homebrewers tend to like the more flavoursome examples.

That said i don't mind a decent "lawnmower" beer after or on a hot day, but i like a Kolsch, Cream ale or good 'ol APA rather than a typical pale lager.

Anyway, i don't think that people will be attempting to replicate the recipe i posted - for one thing, most of the adjuncts listed there are pretty useless to the homebrewer in the quantities you would have to buy. You could just make a 60% lager malt 40% sucrose 15IBU with POR lager with some Danish lager yeast at 15C, lager for a week or two and be done with it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/07)

PostModern said:


> Why would anyone work hard at a difficult process (I won't use the word "recipe") to produce a beer that they don't like? I'd be hard-pressed to find a craft brewer who likes TED. You might find someone interested in making a pale beer to placate their swill drinking mates, but... why????




*Reaches for flame suit*_

Maybe they want to make for their mates who think that all HB is sh#t and only real beer comes from the Bottle

I have mates who only drink mega, but would be tempted to make a beer that they would like to help bust the HB stigma_


----------



## PostModern (5/2/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> *Reaches for flame suit*_
> 
> Maybe they want to make for their mates who think that all HB is sh#t and only real beer comes from the Bottle
> 
> I have mates who only drink mega, but would be tempted to make a beer that they would like to help bust the HB stigma_


_

Surely you'd set your sights higher than TED tho? Why not at least a premium lager?_


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/07)

Premium TED.....MMmmmmmm


----------



## Barramundi (5/2/07)

DJR said:


> You're right Barra, but at least i provided some advice! Whether or not the people do like it is another matter altogether - each to their own!




wasnt havin a go at you or anyone for that matter ben , just gets at me that some of the more 'accomplished" brewers seem to continually feel the need to put peoples choices down (have seen it on forums more than once now), when it would be just as easy to say hey do this this and this but have a go at this next time and compare the difference , not many people started homebrewing at all grain level, most of us started in the tin and bag section and progressed from there to specialty grains , and hops then onto partials and then perhaps onto all grains ..
all im trying to say without rambling is lets not turn new home brewers off doing anything as a result of being shut down for merely asking if anyone has a recipe for their current favorite beer , we all have to start somewhere...

by the way saint wheres WINDALE ??


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (5/2/07)

Who will be first to do an Imperial TED?


----------



## jimmyjack (5/2/07)

> Who will be first to do an Imperial TED




Already exists, Its called Ted Platinum 6.5% ABV

Cheers, JJ


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (5/2/07)

I need to get out more.


----------



## Goat (5/2/07)

parole / control orders still killing your social life Vlad ?


----------



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

by the way saint wheres WINDALE ??
[/quote]

windale is in newcastle, lake macqaurie have you heard of charlestown, well next to that?


----------



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

I did'nt want this to become a debate topic sorry to those i offended in asking for a brew recipe LIKE TED i will refresh


I would like to make a brew that has the taste of a dry is beautiful chilled will make a win by my st george dragons that touch sweeter, or a loss easier to cope with......a drink that gonna say damn thats good and make mates say were do i buy the stater kit, and tooheys says how much for the recipe?hahahaha no something like that


----------



## Duff (5/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> I did'nt want this to become a debate topic sorry to those i offended in asking for a brew recipe LIKE TED i will refresh



Why? Don't apologise, my very first post on AHB I was searching for a clone of Tiger beer  And don't worry about the standard cats piss, etc., usual responses to topics like this, I'm with Barramundi 100% we all start somewhere.

Once you start making your own and experimenting, you'll realise there's a whole new world of flavours.

Cheers.


----------



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

Duff said:


> Why? Don't apologise, my very first post on AHB I was searching for a clone of Tiger beer  And don't worry about the standard cats piss, etc., usual responses to topics like this, I'm with Barramundi 100% we all start somewhere.
> 
> Once you start making your own and experimenting, you'll realise there's a whole new world of flavours.
> 
> Cheers.




just want to keep the peace mate did you get that clone for tiger beer?if so was it alright? I just got back a cartoon of 24 stubbies I gave away last october of guiness clone it's now 9 months old waiting to try it its in the freezer cooling :chug:


----------



## PostModern (5/2/07)

jdsaint, the recipe I posted above, btw, will come out nothing like TED. It's just a light innoffensive pale ale. Should be quite approachable by any beer drinker. If you really like the thinness of TEDs, tho, pay more attention to DJR's post and get yourself some industrial enzymes. 

The thing is, most of us homebrewers like a natural beer, made from real malt, real hops and a nice yeast, rather than the industrial enzymes and isomerised extracts, etc that the big breweries (by necessity) use. If I come across as anti-TED, this is the reason. It's not ~real~ beer. Sure there's malt in it and there's fermentation as part of the manufacturing process, but it's a long long way from what I and others do at home when we make "beer".


----------



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

PostModern said:


> jdsaint, the recipe I posted above, btw, will come out nothing like TED. It's just a light innoffensive pale ale. Should be quite approachable by any beer drinker. If you really like the thinness of TEDs, tho, pay more attention to DJR's post and get yourself some industrial enzymes.
> 
> The thing is, most of us homebrewers like a natural beer, made from real malt, real hops and a nice yeast, rather than the industrial enzymes and isomerised extracts, etc that the big breweries (by necessity) use. If I come across as anti-TED, this is the reason. It's not ~real~ beer. Sure there's malt in it and there's fermentation as part of the manufacturing process, but it's a long long way from what I and others do at home when we make "beer".




dont sweat it mate i just really used it as a starter I want ot try something some1 has tried and liked themself as to ur recipe is the only one their so i will try that i know we all have different tastes but frankley none of mine turned out so i went off it but know want to get back in for good and have my family drink mine ask me for beer first before going to the local bottlo


----------



## PostModern (5/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> dont sweat it mate i just really used it as a starter I want ot try something some1 has tried and liked themself as to ur recipe is the only one their so i will try that i know we all have different tastes but frankley none of mine turned out so i went off it but know want to get back in for good and have my family drink mine ask me for beer first before going to the local bottlo



Good luck there, mate. Get a few decent beers down so that you're comfortable with the fermentation and bottling side of things, then work out where you want to take the hobby. In the meantime, read read read read read. There are tons of excellent posts in this forum, covering everything from your basic questions (asked and answered lots of times), thru recipe discussions at all levels from kits to All Grain and everything in between. Use the Search function above. Read www.howtobrew.com once you have a level of comfort with the kits, read other brewing forums, www.hbkitreviews.com and so on. It takes time, and really, it's better if you search for the answers you're after rather than asking a million questions. 1. You'll learn more than you were looking for if you search and 2. if you keep posting threads about things that have been asked and answered lots of times before, people will get tired of answering.


----------



## pint of lager (5/2/07)

The kit beers at the LHBS labelled dry lager include a sachet of enzyme to give you the dry character. Add one kilo of dextrose and you are there.

Brewing beer is a long learning curve, and one step along the way is all of what DJR said about marketing and most commercial megabeers lacking true beer character.

Have a read of the thread that Drewcarey started about the best kit and kilo recipes, lots of great ideas there. Also the Mexican beer thread will have lots of ideas for you.

(Trying to refrain from mentioning sanitation, temperature control and patience)


----------



## jdsaint (5/2/07)

I have done this alot before as I stated i got out of it for about a year I know things I have done wrong now which hopefully will help i have been reading this site pretty much all day along with others I found after a while using dextrose in brews just made taste weird i did have fun with brew blends from my LHBS but as i said made some mistakes thanx guys and cheers cant till 5 months down the track commin back to this and saying guys its all good


----------



## PostModern (5/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> 5 months down the track commin back to this and saying guys its all good



I'm sure you will. (Also thinking something about sanitation, temperature control and patience).


----------



## Barramundi (5/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> I did'nt want this to become a debate topic sorry to those i offended in asking for a brew recipe LIKE TED i will refresh
> I would like to make a brew that has the taste of a dry is beautiful chilled will make a win by my st george dragons that touch sweeter, or a loss easier to cope with......a drink that gonna say damn thats good and make mates say were do i buy the stater kit, and tooheys says how much for the recipe?hahahaha no something like that




mate dont worry about it i probably offended more people with my reply than you with your original post...

anyway , welcome to the forums , youve had a taste of what its all about on here now , as others have said search , search search the threads here there is a mountain of information on recipes of all descriptions ...

as duff said once you start experimenting and getting in a little deeper you will unravel a whole new world of flavors and styles .. ENJOY !


----------



## brendanos (6/2/07)

I know this comes from the other side of the fence, but i think it's quite relevant to most aussie beer-coloured alcoholic lawnmower fizzy drinks.

This comes straight from the Foster's website...

_
5 Steps to the Perfect Beer

How to pour the perfect beer

1. The glass:
Get a proper beer glass; one that's a good full shape and curves in a little at the top to trap the beer's aromas. Take one of these, make sure it is scrupulously clean, and chill it in the fridge for an hour or so.


2. The beer:
Beer is never better than when it is delivered from the brewer. It does not improve with age; in fact, over time it will lose some of the crispness of it's flavour. So, for the perfect beer, choose a bottle that hasn't been hanging around the house too long.


3. The temperature:
This varies with personal taste and with the style of beer. For most Australian lager-style beers, something around typical household refrigerator temperatures (2 to 3 deg C) is fine.


4. Pouring:
Slosh some beer into the bottom of the glass to form a head. Then gently pour the beer directly onto the foam to break any large bubbles and pack the head. Leave for a short period to "age" the foam, then tilt the glass and fill carefully. Straighten the glass as it fills and keep pouring until the collar or head just froths over the rim of the glass.
Tip: The bitterness of the hops tends to be most concentrated in the foam of the head, so if you like a good hit of hops to jolt the tastebuds, give yourself a more generous head and sip the beer through it.


5. Savouring the beer:
Bring the glass to your lips and inhale gently to take in the aroma of the beer. This will awaken your tastebuds to the flavours that are to follow. Then sip, letting the cool beer flow over the tongue so you savour the full complexity of the flavour. Perfect! _

I am particularly fond of step two, step four, and step five is pretty funny too.

Hope you all enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## pint of lager (6/2/07)

Thanks for sharing that with the board. It is on the internet at a professional site, it must all be true.


----------



## Weizguy (6/2/07)

PostModern said:


> Surely you'd set your sights higher than TED tho? Why not at least a premium lager?


Is TED Platinum a true premium, though? It's prob only undiluted TED. An Aussie malt liquor...that's my call.

Anyway TED was one of the best beers available at the BDO recently, except for Cascade Premium (light). The Melb & Vic Bitters were the other option, unless you wanted to pay about $6 for a plastic cup of JD and Dry/lemonade/cola (ppoured from a can).

Go the TED clone. I'd be happy to judge it amongst the the Aussie lagers at the next NSW State comp.

Seth out 

(*Edit: Check out the local lhbs's for ideas. I may even see you at one, one day. I'll be wearing the Arrogant shirt, and may even offer you a sample of something scary or weird).


----------



## brendanos (6/2/07)

I tried to drink one at a BDO a few years ago, my friend bought it for me (before consulting me first). This was about 11am, first drink of the day, I took a sip (out of courtesy) and instantly vomitted all over the ground.

I tried TED's Platinum a while ago out of curiousity, and can honestly say that it tastes like watered down out of date white cask wine. To me, there's nothing "beery" about it. Almost everyone i know that has tried it and isn't a dedicated lawnmower lager enthusiast agrees that it tastes like goon. 

I once witnessed a digital temperature display on the side of a dedicated TED's Platinum fridge in a bar, and the temperature fluctuated between -4 and -6 degrees. I didn't quite believe this, so later asked a rep at a TEDP stand at a beer festval. He seemed quite excited/enthused by this fact, and insisted that it was fantastic that the higher alcohol content meant it could be served at sub zero temperatures, because the public want a cleaner, crisper beer. Too bad if they wanted to taste what they're drinking.

Congrats to Tooheys for the fantastic ad campaigns though, at least they're spending money somewhere in the brewing process.


----------



## Adamt (7/2/07)

TED platinum tastes like a drier TED (is there such a thing) with an alcoholic aftertaste, even when served at -2C. The cleaner, crisper taste alright.

Fortunately, you don't have to pay upwards of $6 a bottle for this amazingly "refreshing"... "beer"!

2 shots of nasty cheap ass vodka, water, a bit of colouring, iso-hop oils for some head, bottle and carbonate!

Who needs yeast to make beer?!


----------



## jimmyjack (7/2/07)

> Is TED Platinum a true premium, though? It's prob only undiluted TED. An Aussie malt liquor...that's my call.



TED Plat is not considered a premium it is considered a super mainstream. Not quite premium but just enough not to look wanky. It really is a youth brand developed to compete against RTDs. In fact people at clubs mix it with red bull as it is much cheaper than buying an RTD. Lion Nathan and Fosters both have different views on selling higher ABV brands. Fosters at the moment does not have a strategy to go into that segment, while Lion has created it with Ted Plat and XXXX Special Brew. Ted Plat is selling through the roof with very little marketing or advertising. When developing brands towards youth. Taste is not a huge part of the development. Image and branding are number one. I dont mind the odd Ted or Ted Plat when I really want to get fall down pissed!!. After all why waste the good stuff :chug:


----------



## Adamt (7/2/07)

Holy hell, TED platinum and red bull? Can you say "Tastes like arse!"?


----------



## jdsaint (7/2/07)

Hi guys I have some ingredients can you help me sort the mix out let me know what you would recomend with what I have got:

Tooheys special lager kit 1.7kg
Coopers light dry malt 500g
Coopers brew enhancer 2 1kg
Coopers dextrose 1kg
Brigalow beer clearing agent


I am gonna use hops next week so a week from today when I secondary ferment what hops would you recomend?

the clearing agent gets added the secondary ferment as well is that correct?

I know I was gonna make a dry but you guys turned me away so I got all the ingredients above to start with I know if I use it all it will spoil the brew but some of the dextrose I want for bulk primming anyway any thoughts?


----------



## Jazzafish (7/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> Hi guys I have some ingredients can you help me sort the mix out let me know what you would recomend with what I have got:
> 
> Tooheys special lager kit 1.7kg
> Coopers light dry malt 500g
> ...




Ok, for something like TED I'd use all of your ingredients but the 1Kg of Coopers Dextrose. Set that aside for bottle priming in the future... 1KG will do many batches.

I also suggest you go to a Home Brew store and get yourself some Saflager Dried Yeast, as the stuff with the can is crap. If you can't hold your brew at lager temperatures, get some safale yeast to ferment at ale temps. Fermentation is the most important thing next to sanitation, it is the yeast making your beer. If you keep the yeast happy at its favourite temperature, it will reward you with great beer.

Things to look at for the future...
Read www.howtobrew.com and try some of the recipes and advise there. 
Look into some liquid yeasts, as they are great.


----------



## Wardhog (7/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> Hi guys I have some ingredients can you help me sort the mix out let me know what you would recomend with what I have got:
> 
> Tooheys special lager kit 1.7kg
> Coopers light dry malt 500g
> ...



You were after the thinnest lager you could make, weren't you?
Add the 1kg dextrose to the special lager kit. Let this ferment at 18-20 degrees. The instructions will say 24C or something like that, but ignore it. 

I'm not really sure on the clearing agent as I've never used it before. You might not need it if you're going to do secondary fermentation.

If you have the means, a good thing to do after secondary is keep all of the beer in a cold (4C or lower) fridge for a week or two before you bottle it.


----------



## jdsaint (7/2/07)

If you have the means, a good thing to do after secondary is keep all of the beer in a cold (4C or lower) fridge for a week or two before you bottle it.
[/quote]


I will try that...
you mean leave it in the secondary fermenter for a week or 2 b4 bottling what does this do never heard of that before?


----------



## phonos (7/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> you mean leave it in the secondary fermenter for a week or 2 b4 bottling what does this do never heard of that before?



Leaving the beer in the secondary for a month at about 4 degrees is called 'lagering'. Basically it helps the beer mature better and gives better clarity (although this isn't a big deal if you're using kit). Have a search for lagering on this site and it will give you heaps of info on it - I'm trying it for the first time myself right now...


----------



## Wardhog (7/2/07)

jdsaint said:


> I will try that...
> you mean leave it in the secondary fermenter for a week or 2 b4 bottling what does this do never heard of that before?



See Phonos' description of lagering. You might not even need to use the clearing agent, the lagering will clear up your beer for you.
It's the main reason I don't brew a lot of lagers - it takes too bloody long!


----------



## Jazzafish (7/2/07)

That extra Kg of Dextrose will give it a cidery/metalic taste... Do what you want but I don't agree with this... that coopers brew enhancer already has plenty of dextrose in it.


----------



## Wardhog (7/2/07)

Jazzafish said:


> That extra Kg of Dextrose will give it a cidery/metalic taste... Do what you want but I don't agree with this... that coopers brew enhancer already has plenty of dextrose in it.



I'm not familiar with what's in Brew Enhancer #2, and I assumed it would have too much in the way of non-fermentables for the effect he's trying to achieve.


----------



## Jazzafish (7/2/07)

Wardhog said:


> I'm not familiar with what's in Brew Enhancer #2, and I assumed it would have too much in the way of non-fermentables for the effect he's trying to achieve.



From the coopers website:



> Coopers Brew Enhancer 2 contains dextrose, maltodextrin and Light Dry Malt. The dextrose will ferment out completely with no residual cidery flavours whilst the maltodextrin does not ferment thus improving the body, mouthfeel and head retention. The Light Dry Malt, being 100% pale malt, will further add to the body and increase the malt character of your favourite brew. Great for use with any beer styles where a fuller, maltier flavour is preferred.



It is mainly dextrose. When it mentions adding to the body and malt character, it is compared to a standard kit and kilo of sugar. It still falls way short of a normal beer, but with the extra malt I recon it will be about right.

Here is some info on fermentables from a good article to read for you kit brewers... http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/webcontent39.htm :



> Dextrose: - A simple clean fermenting sugar derived from wheat starch. Commences fermentation faster, creates a cleaner drier finish & tends to give less sediment.
> 
> 
> Maltodextron (Corn Syrup): - Made from wheat starch, this is one of the best ingredients used to increase body & mouthfeel. Being only 30% fermentable, the remaining solids thicken the beer producing a creamy head that hangs on the glass.
> ...


----------



## jdsaint (7/2/07)

I ahve made my brew up using ingredients of
can kit off cause 
tooheys lager 1.7kg
850g of brew enhancer 
100g light dry malt
and yeast that came with the kit
apon secendary ferment I am thinking of adding pride of ringwood hops does any1 reckomend a hop which would be good for secondary ferment? ifso any reply to this please go to the tooheys lager thread which is about this brew cheers guys love the help


----------



## DJR (7/2/07)

Don't dry hop with Pride of Ringwood, not a nice flavour. POR is a bittering hop which means you need to boil it with your kit before you make up the beer in primary.

I wouldn't bother dry hopping this sort of style. Next time do a quick boil of some noble hops like Hallertau or Tettnang - just boil it up with some of the malt for about 5-10 minutes to add some hop flavour and aroma. Dry hopping will probably give you a pretty grassy/resiny flavour which is nice in certain styles but not pale lagers.


----------



## jdsaint (8/2/07)

thanks for your help guys! I am on for another 5 hours of studying the great art


----------



## Barramundi (25/2/07)

Saint did you get that Extra Dry Clone happenin , how did it turn out ??
have a mate at work who is fond of extra dry who home brews, if it worked out ok ill get your final recipe off ya and give it to him to have a crack at....


----------



## jdsaint (25/2/07)

Barramundi said:


> Saint did you get that Extra Dry Clone happenin , how did it turn out ??
> have a mate at work who is fond of extra dry who home brews, if it worked out ok ill get your final recipe off ya and give it to him to have a crack at....




Mate is bottled so waiting for the right time. On 7th March I am trying 1 as it will only be 2 weeks in the bottle then. I will post my coments about this brew on this thread that week and each week their after till it suites my taste.

THE 12 WEEK EXPERIMENT!

It is only a KK kit though.

Looks clear too, Like a honey kinda colour, anyway march is the try date "cheers".


----------



## Barramundi (25/2/07)

good stuff mate , hope it turns out ok


----------



## petesbrew (26/2/07)

Barramundi said:


> good stuff mate , hope it turns out ok




I reckon it'll be a lot nicer than the real thing.
Do you have a final recipe there JD? 
I have a stack of those tall stubbies (coronas, heine's and dry's) that match nicely with an easy drinking dry.

Let's see if you can wait the minimum two weeks. I've been getting impatient lately. :beerbang: 
Pete


----------



## jdsaint (26/2/07)

petesbrew said:


> I reckon it'll be a lot nicer than the real thing.
> Do you have a final recipe there JD?
> I have a stack of those tall stubbies (coronas, heine's and dry's) that match nicely with an easy drinking dry.
> 
> ...



the recipe I used was a recipe from LHBS

Black rock dry lager
1kg dextrose
POR dry hopped

bulk primmed with dex 175g
primary 4 days
secondary 2 days
cold conditioned 2 days

was a 23ltr brew at 18-20*
now just bottle conditioning 7/3

I have my Dragons true ale ready on this wensday maybe a try today only 12 days bottled


----------



## TheWiggman (15/7/14)

Shamefully digging up this thread. A mate has challenged me to do a Toohey's Extra Dry clone. I've gathered some intelligence (very little from this thread though) and given my stock of ingredients at home this is what I intend to do. On my tea break so don't have software to assist -

80/20 split of Pilsner / Pale malt (JW)
Boiled rice added to mash
Single POR hops at 50 mins to about 18 IBU (no chill)
Wyeast 2042
Mash long and low at 62°C, mash out with rest at 72°C for some head retention.

Ferment at 13°C until 80% through then diacetyl rest up to 18°C. Chill for 4 weeks (yes 4) in fermenter, then keg. Drink after 1 week, cold as ice and carbed up at 100 kPa.

I'm hoping the rice will give it that edge that the dry beers tend to have, and a low mash will minimise any body that this beer might otherwise contain. No sugaz, using an adjunct instead and low mash to acheive similar effect. Hoping the yeast suits.

Feedback welcome.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/7/14)




----------



## chug!chug! (16/7/14)




----------



## mje1980 (16/7/14)

Add a packet of dry enzyme for that suicidal hangover feeling


----------



## mje1980 (16/7/14)

In seriousness, it looks good though I'd pitch at 6c then let come up to8-10 and leave it til it's done, which could be 4-6 weeks. I did this to a xxxx gold clone ( yep you read right ) by accident ( broken kneecap ) and it was super crisp and dry and clean as. Very nice IMHO.
Next one I tried the start cool then raise up to 18 over a week. Not anywhere near as clean and crisp.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/7/14)

Never dealt with it before mje (dry enzyme). Looking at some other discussions on the forum about it there have been mixed results/opinions. Haha, welcome to brewing right? 
I'll definitely consider it. Attempting to clone commericial is dangerous territory at best for reasons observed in this thread, so I might play it safe and not make it exceeeeeedingly dry a la the real thing. I recently did a XXXX Bitter clone attempt and I reckon I ended up with a better beer. Maybe if I steer away from the enzymes for the first crack ol' mate might be more pleased with it than the commercial drop?

Will probably end up following the low temp ferment. Current outdoor temps for Orange are maxing out at single figures at the moment so this is lager brewing weather at its finest. It's not hockey weather though, which I will be reminded of on Sunday.


----------



## mje1980 (16/7/14)

No the enzyme was a joke mate, it is crap stuff. Do not use it !!!

I used that yeast for me gold clone. Honestly, compared to the 2nd beer I made with it, it was so much more clear, crisp and dry. My best lager I believe. I made a 4 litre starter, and put in the fridge when done, with the cube. Chilled fridge to 6, then poured most of the starter liquid off, and pitched into the fermentor. Back in the fridge. Let come up to 8-10. Then break your kneecap at around 2 weeks into fermentation. 5 weeks later when you're out if the zimmer splint, bring temp up to 16 or so for a day or two then crash chill and keg.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/7/14)

Cheers. Will follow advice excluding patella injuries. I only have 2 kegs, one lagering and an ale on the run about to go into the other. It'll be many weeks before I finish so this is a good opportunity for extended brewing.


----------



## jaypes (16/7/14)

I gave one of my megaswill mates a keg of 97% Pale Malt + 3% Cane Sugar - single POR addition at 60m to give 22 IBU.

WLP-001 at 18

Although its not a lager.

Keg lasted 2 weeks and I was asked if I could make another one 'not soooo strong'


----------



## mrsupraboy (16/7/14)

If u like a dry beer, why don't u just make a pale ale the add the low carb packet. It will dry up Ur beer with better flavour then Ted. I was the same as u when I first started tho I wanted to make a bluetongue lager. Same kind of thing as above. But when I started all grain and started trying craft brew I can barely drink commercial beer anymore. U will be the same and most people on here start like that.


----------



## mje1980 (16/7/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Cheers. Will follow advice excluding patella injuries. I only have 2 kegs, one lagering and an ale on the run about to go into the other. It'll be many weeks before I finish so this is a good opportunity for extended brewing.


Yeah, skip that bit .


----------



## mje1980 (16/7/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> If u like a dry beer, why don't u just make a pale ale the add the low carb packet. It will dry up Ur beer with better flavour then Ted. I was the same as u when I first started tho I wanted to make a bluetongue lager. Same kind of thing as above. But when I started all grain and started trying craft brew I can barely drink commercial beer anymore. U will be the same and most people on here start like that.



He's doing it for a mate. That low carb dry enzyme stuff is terrible


----------



## TheWiggman (16/7/14)

Was that directed at me mrsupraboy? I'm not new to brewing, been doing it for about 10 years. It's not that I really like dry beer but attempting to expand the skills, moreso so a mate can enjoy it. I've always wondered what rice does to a mash so this is as good an excuse as any.
I've already made wheat, stout, pale ale, lager, ESB. Tastes in beers haven't changed. I still favour stouts and hoppy ales, and select lagers. At present just brewing with the ingredients I have.

And I've said it before but just because I might get close to a commercial product, it doesn't mean I won't make it better :beerbang:


----------



## TheWiggman (19/7/14)

Went for this today -

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Extra Dry Clone
Brewer: TheWiggman
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 27.84 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.48 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 22.25 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.2 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.60 kg Joe White Export Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 80.0 % 
0.40 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (6.9 EBC) Grain 4 8.9 % 
0.40 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 5 8.9 % 
1.0 pkg Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) [124.21 Yeast 8 - 
0.10 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 2.2 % 
3.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
24.00 g Pride of Ringwood [8.10 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 7 19.8 IBUs 
2.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Saccharification Add 14.45 l of water at 68.6 C 62.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 20.90 l water at 75.6 C


Note that salts were split around 1:2 mash and sparge water, to suit Orange profile. I also added a 72°C rest. 
Turned out very pale as expected. Tastes fine. Cubed. Yeast is on the stir plate as we speak and currently 2°C outside, so I may have to warm it all up a touch before pitching. Will report back in 8-ish weeks for progress.


----------



## TheWiggman (25/8/14)

Here's a protip - if you accidentally like a post you can't unlike it.

Kegged this yesterday, finishing at 1.011 which was spot on as calculated. Took about 3.5 weeks to reach 1.013 and got the last bit done at 4°C over the next week. Cold crashed to -1 for 3 days.
VERY light in colour and clear enough that I could see the yeast cake from the top of the fermenter. Then I recalled the lightness of a TEDs and is very similarly pale. Tasted quite good, had a hint of that characteristic mouse piss flavour about is that drives the Aussie pubgoers wild. Had a certain sharpness about it which is probably attributable to the rice. Looking forward to a side by side with a TEDs (as much as one can).

Going to lager further for at least 2 weeks and will be tasting on 12/9 at the earliest.


----------



## TheWiggman (4/9/14)

I lied. Took a sample last night for education's sake and here's how it looked -








Colour isn't far off compared to the commercial example. Clarity not there because I didn't clarify apart from eth crash chill. I don't really care.

Tastewise I was a little floored to be honest. Sharp bite which I'd attribute to the rice and is a character I haven't had in a home brew before. Has a residual sweetness typical of young lagers I've done before so still needs more lagering to peak. However... tastes very similar to Extra Dry. It does lack the 'dry' in TED who you could argue is a good thing. I think to fully pull it off you really need to drying enzyme. It does however have the mouse piss character which I was going for, and am stoked with the result. I could easily nail a few of these in an afternoon. Call it a guilty pleasure if you will.

It's drinkable now but I have other beers in kegs which I'll consume first. Will wait a few weeks for my mate to critique once the bottles have carbed and lagered a touch. Really looking forward to polishing off this keg. Maybe halve the rice and increase the ale malt to 20/80 to get it that bit closer.

Like Extra Dry? Try this recipe!


----------



## superstock (4/9/14)

Wiggman, what yeast did you use in the final recipe?


----------



## TheWiggman (4/9/14)

In the recipe - Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042).
Stepped up once from 500ml to 2.5l.


----------



## superstock (4/9/14)

Oops, missed it amongst the ingredients.


----------

